# My new tattoo!



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry that it is not hedgehog related, but i wanted to share......


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i like it, but i like anything involving herps


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I love it 

I'm still trying to figure out what I want mine to be. I can design half my friends but I can't think of one for myself :lol:


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> I love it
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what I want mine to be. I can design half my friends but I can't think of one for myself :lol:


Thank you! I love frogs......


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Amazing color! Looks like it could jump right off your skin, good work whoever did it!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful! However is the red part of it? Or are you a bleeder like me?


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

ya gotta frog cool
I gots a turtle(back), a big dragon(back), 2 tiny dragons(chest), a spider(wrist) a Valkerie(back) and 2 eyes one with wonder the other saddness and a kanji
thats 9 in all it I ain't forgetting any lol


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

LarryT: Thanks! I agree that he did a great job, and the nice thing is, now i have free touch-ups for life!

shortnerdy: yeah, i am a bleeder. Didn't help that the tat is on my neck, either. 

Jake: I'd like to get a dragon one day. I also have a panther and a "fantasy" hummingbird.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, blue poison dart frog.....nice. If I were to get a frog tattoo, it would be a poison dart frog. They are so colorful and vibrant.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but if I am getting a tattoo or more, ONE of them MUST be a hedgehog! :lol: Just saying! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting an old fashoned plow share as a buckle tatt


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Hey, blue poison dart frog.....nice. If I were to get a frog tattoo, it would be a poison dart frog. They are so colorful and vibrant.


Thanks! The first time i got it done it was orange and black. But it faded way too fast (not a good tattoo artist, no touch-ups offered). When i decided to get it redone I took a photo of a blue P.D. frog to the tat shop i trust. The guy was really excited to do it......
Poison Dart frogs are truly incredible. So tiny, fragile looking and beautiful. But deadly.


----------

